# working visa in newfoundland.



## philmills26 (Jan 23, 2012)

Do I have to have a job offer first before applying for a work visa? Or can I get one and then find a job?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

philmills26 said:


> Do I have to have a job offer first before applying for a work visa? Or can I get one and then find a job?


You need to find an employer willing to apply to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you. It's called a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). Not all LMOs are granted.


----------



## philmills26 (Jan 23, 2012)

But can I still get the working visa before I even apply for jobs?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No.


----------

